# Getting rid of Gnats and Flies



## Keith

Our coop is really clean, as clean as a coop can be, but the flies and gnats are still in abundance. Any tips on cutting down on them?


----------



## sabrina_wilson

Keith said:


> Our coop is really clean, as clean as a coop can be, but the flies and gnats are still in abundance. Any tips on cutting down on them?


Sure thing! In my house I use Apple Cider Vinegar with the Mother 2 tablespoons plus 1 teaspoon of Dawn dish washing liquid mixed in shallow dish as a trap. It works, guess the container would or could be adjusted to use in coop up high and lasts several days!


----------



## Apyl

No tips here sorry. My ducks like to eat the flies though, maybe thats why I dont see them much.


----------



## Sundancers

Fly Predators!!!

I rather like my little mass murders ...  Our horse vet told us about them and we gave them a try.

All pros and no cons, as of yet.

http://www.spalding-labs.com/?UrlRe...?q=fly+predators&src=IE-SearchBox&FORM=IE8SRC


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I've had to use fly traps. I tried the vinegar solution and it didn't work for us. Not sure if we did it right as we were using jars with holes poked in the top.


----------



## Energyvet

I have an essential oil recipe to act as a repellant. Safe for birds and I've used it on my deck to keep away paper wasps. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## Sundancers

Energyvet said:


> I have an essential oil recipe to act as a repellant. Safe for birds and I've used it on my deck to keep away paper wasps. Let me know if your interested.


I would love to have it ... Thanks!


----------



## Keith

Sundancers said:


> Fly Predators!!!
> 
> I rather like my little mass murders ...  Our horse vet told us about them and we gave them a try.
> 
> All pros and no cons, as of yet.
> 
> http://www.spalding-labs.com/?UrlRe...?q=fly+predators&src=IE-SearchBox&FORM=IE8SRC


Very interesting but what are they? I don't see they list what insect it is.


----------



## Energyvet

Fill an 8 or 16 ounce spay bottle about 3/4 full of filtered water. 

Then add: 
1 tsp each of these essential oils:

Spearmint
Peppermint
Lemongrass
Lavender
Citronella 
And one tsp of white vinegar. 

Shake well before using. You can spay a horse multiple times a day. Safe for birds. I spray my deck once a week to keep the paper wasps away. 

Good luck!


----------



## Sundancers

Keith said:


> Very interesting but what are they? I don't see they list what insect it is.


From the web site ... _Muscidifurax raptorellus, Spalangia cameroni or Spalangia endius ..._

These species have been proven effective by both scientific tests and from decades of actual usage. There is no known method of fly control that offers 100% eradication of pest flies, Fly Predators do not totally eliminate the fly problem, they minimize it, but often dramatically.

I give them a thumbs up ... the have cut the fly down dramatically.


----------



## Sundancers

Energyvet said:


> Fill an 8 or 16 ounce spay bottle about 3/4 full of filtered water.
> 
> Then add:
> 1 tsp each of these essential oils:
> 
> Spearmint
> Peppermint
> Lemongrass
> Lavender
> Citronella
> And one tsp of white vinegar.
> 
> Shake well before using. You can spay a horse multiple times a day. Safe for birds. I spray my deck once a week to keep the paper wasps away.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks, I will add it to my recipe book!


----------



## Sundancers

Austin said:


> I've had to use fly traps. I tried the vinegar solution and it didn't work for us. Not sure if we did it right as we were using jars with holes poked in the top.


Vinegar works well for gnats ... I use a bowl with vinegar in it... That would be a open bowl, not jars with holes poked in the top... Take a bowl and put 1 inch vinegar in it ... works like magic.


----------



## BootedBantam

Love the homemade recipe.....I saw one online where they took an orange and covered it with cloves, was a camping trip tip for flies. I haven't tried it, but looked simple and natural.


----------



## cogburn

Water Bags/Bottles hung around will keep flies and bugs away. I've got a lot of Indian blood in my family, both sides, and we always have bags of water hanging outside, stand flat footed just up high as you can reach, if we have a family reunion, or get together we save the bags that the ice comes in and fill partially with with water you can tie in a knot and hang on a nail or branch of a tree, clear bags only, also its a great use for used water bottles with a string tied around, 4,5, upto 8-10 is plenty, strategically placed around, and refil once a week as it evaporates, the evaporation causes bugs to go crazy, and they stay away.. It has always worked since I was a kid, I remember clear bags of water hanging an my granddad explaining this each time someone would ask. Thick clear plastic bags work best, like ice bags.. When he was a kid they used animal bladders & intestines filled w water. He was Cherokee.


----------



## Energyvet

Excellent! And thanks for the amazing story. I can't wait to try it. Very green, very cool.


----------



## kejmack

Commercial fly traps work wonders. You can get them at Tractor Supply or the feed store. We would fill gallon jugs with flies some years. I've not had much luck with fly predators. I was told that you have to get all your neighbors to use them, too, for the best results.


----------



## BootedBantam

see if it works


----------



## Energyvet

I wonder if anyone knows WHY it works?!? Is it really weird on their eyes or something?


----------



## cogburn

The water acts like prisms with the light,and as it evaporates.... It freaks them out some how.. Like their radar.. ?? Hell idk.. I know it works.. they don't fly, they may land and never move, so a flyaway handy is good. But the longer the bags are there the less flies you will see.


----------



## cogburn

Sposed to be a flyswatter handy.. Lol


----------



## Energyvet

That makes sense with their weird little compound eyes. I was trying to imagine being a fly with like 10,000 pictures of he same thing in my eyes and then... The water bag!!!!!!!!!!! And I would start tripping out like on LSD and would have to sit down to collect myself. And I wouldn't be able to fly anywhere cause I couldn't get my bearings. No reference points. Whoooooaaaaahhhhhh. That was a trip.


----------



## BootedBantam

note to self: buy fly swatter and remember to invite Energy vet to next party........FYI I was outside checking out the light going through it!!


----------



## Energyvet

I used to be lots of fun at parties. I have friends that will vouch for that. Haven't been much fun for a few years. I wonder if I've still got it? Lol. ;-)


----------



## BootedBantam

I chose Cogburns idea, because I like the idea of combinding the two elements. Air ~ Water. Also, I have seen people hanging them up with a lightstick in them for outdoor lighting.


----------

